# Ruby, We'll Meet Again, One Day.



## Ruby's Furless Friend (Apr 13, 2013)

I miss twirling your tail around, as you snuggle deeper into my lap. I miss your calm behavior, and the way you didn't care to play. All you ever wanted to do was cuddle and eat. I miss it when you jumped onto the bars of your cage every time I walked by. I miss the twinkle in your eyes as you watched me and my odd human ways. I miss the way you tries to communicate with me, even though we both know we could never fully understand each other. I miss the way you tried to understand anyways. It has been a while since your death, but I still have a hard time waking up every morning, just to find that you're not there. I never replaced you. No other rat could ever replace you. I simply tried to mend my broken heart, by buying two more loving rats. I wish I knew the cause of your death, though I know it will always remain a mystery. All this time, I've been wanting to say 'goodbye'. But it's never goodbye. Ruby, we will meet again. Wherever you are, just know that I will one day join you there. It will be a long wait, though I am willing to be patient. As long as I know that I will see your face again. So, I won't say goodbye to you, or any of my pets. Instead, all I can say is, "See you later". We'll meet again, Ruby. One day.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of Ruby, it sounds like she was a real sweetheart.


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like Ruby was your first rat. You can never replace your first rat love, can you?


----------



## dglsdxn (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear Friend: I regret you're loss. I also have lost a dear friend named Pierre. As you, I have this huge hole in my heart as well as an empty cage where my best friend in the whole world used to reside. I do not have the words to describe what is going through my head at this time. I as yourself also spent long hours with these animals and have developed a relationship that cannot be described...ever. I just hope that Ruby along with Pierre are having the time of their lives in God's Kingdom and are awaiting you and mysself.
God Bless..
Douglas D. Central Cal. USA


----------

